# mdmfs in a jail



## Sylhouette (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello all

I am trying to make a memory disk for my dansguardian server to store the ipc files
My proxy (dansguardian) server runs in a jail.

if i do

```
mdmfs -s 128m md /usr/memdisk
```
i get the following error

```
mdmfs: mdconfig (attach) exited with error code 1
```

What am i doing wrong.
Do i need some sysctl set?

Do i need to create the memory disk on the host itself
and mount it from there?


regards,
Johan Hendriks


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 20, 2008)

It's wiser to make it on the host. I'm not sure if it is allowed in a jail or not, I would expect it to fail on the mount part. The error you're seeing is probably caused by /dev/md* being hidden by jail_${name}_devfs_rules.


----------

